# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 11.10.2009 - 12.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.altb -> c:\windows\system32\dllcc32a.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.5404800000, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NUD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Dogrobot [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.altg -> c:\windows\system32\mywcc090908.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@HZf, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NHV trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Dogrobot [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.mpk -> d:\windows.0\windows7addon.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.pjm -> d:\windows.0\winudpmgrs.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.10066 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> g:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:BredoLab-K [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jya -> d:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9820357117-6762005961-281258817-5526\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.based.18, BitDefender: Application.Generic.236081 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.usr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ukhkq.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Koutodoor.EK trojan, AVAST4: Win32:RtkDL [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.gn -> d:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gxa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\msuwarn\sdata.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4567, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4400524000, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gxa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\msuwarn\mhurest.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.35860, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.107344, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

